# 2018 SEL Premium navigation SD card update



## matsavol (Jul 26, 2015)

On other VW model forums (Golf etc...) the difficulty of updating OEM navigation databases has been discussed at great lengths. I did not see this discussion in Atlas forum, but if I missed it please don't hesitate to point me into that thread.

My SEL Premium came with 3G0 919 866 BH (V5) navigation SD card. The files on the card are dated at December 2016.

I found somewhere in forums that someone had successfully updated 2018 Tiguan from this same version 3G0 919 866 BH to newer (latest?) SD card 5NA 919 866 E (V7). Since the Atlas and Tiguan share same Discover media head unit, I thought to give it a shot by buying used 5NA 919 866 E card from Ebay. After quick check the files on this SD card are dated December 2017, thus the database is about 1 year newer. (Still pretty old, though.) I popped the card into my Atlas and it did work just like that... Plug-n-play... 

I'm wondering if the map database update really is this simple in Atlas, or if the key detail is to get an activated (=used) card for this to work this easy?


----------



## giowop (Apr 30, 2019)

Following...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tim K (Jan 31, 2001)

I have the same 5NA 919 866 E version in my 2019 SEL P (build date 9/18 I think). Anyone seen a newer version on a later build? It's possible this is the latest version. 

Also, is there anything stopping people from copying the SD card? Is there some kind of encryption?

Tim

Tim


----------



## mikeindc (Apr 1, 2016)

Wondering if there are any updates this. I have the 2016 maps and would like to update them and can't seem to find anything about that for the US maps.


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

Tim K said:


> ....Also, is there anything stopping people from copying the SD card? Is there some kind of encryption?....


No, VW and TomTom would be just giving away the information for free.......


----------



## SPAAtlas (Jun 25, 2019)

In my opinion Nav is just a box to check off now. It means you get the bigger screen, but the maps will always be behind if you are in an area where there is lots of new road construction. CarPlay + Waze is far better.


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

SPAAtlas said:


> .... but the maps will always be behind if you are in an area where there is lots of new road construction. CarPlay + Waze is far better.


----------



## LVAtlas (Mar 29, 2021)

I saw this conversation and I have a bit of an update. I have a 2019 VW Atlas Sel Premium and it came with *5NA-919-866-E Version 7* of the North America Navigation. Considering that these maps are now over 3 years old, I tried reaching out to VW regarding getting and updated version only to be referred back to the Dealership. The dealership indicates that this version is the latest for the Atlas that they are aware of. When asking when the next update will be available they state that they haven't received any information from Corporate in terms of a Service/Tech bulletin indicating an update.

I decided to do some digging around and it appears that VW has made updates to the North American Maps but the dealerships seem to be in the dark in terms of support on the Atlas. What I found was you need to know the actual SKU number to find them. Here is what I have found so far.


*Version**Year**Region Code**Region**SKU - VW Part #**Platform**Infotainment Platform**Release Date**Model Year**Verified on Atlas**V5*2017/18NAR 2017/18North America3G0919866BHASMIB 220172018 AtlasYes (Included in 2018)*V6*2018NAR 2018North America3G0919866BPASMIB 2*V7*2018/19NAR 2018/19North America5NA919866EASMIB 2 & 2.5November 1, 20182019 AtlasYes (Included in 2019)*V8*2019NAR 2019North America5NA919866PASMIB 2 & 2.5August 1, 2019Yes (In Forums)*V9*2019/20NAR 2019/20North America5NA919866AFASMIB 2 & 2.5February 18, 2020Yes (In Forums)*V10*2020/21NAR 2020/21North America5NA919866AQASMIB 2 & 2.5August 1, 2020Yes (On Ebay Comments)*V11*2021NAR 2021North America?ASMIB 2 & 2.5UnknownUnknown*V12*2021/22NAR 2021/22North America???UnknownUnknown

I've seen listings on eBay verifying in the buyer comments that V10 works on the Atlas with 2020/21 maps. Has anyone else tried this SD card yet. Its listed on VW Parts but it doesn't have details only that its a "SD Card". Also has any heard of or seen Version 11. We are in 2021 this should be released soon unless VW has discontinued all updates to the MIB 2 & 2.5 Infotainment systems

Here is a Link to the latest Part 




__





5NA919866AQ - Sd card. Group - Genuine Volkswagen Part


Genuine Volkswagen Part # 5NA919866AQ (5NA-919-866-AQ) - Sd card. Group



parts.vw.com





Also to add, it appears that the SD cards are not Vehicle specific they are Infotainment "MIB" Specific. So an SD Card from a Jetta with the same MIB should work on different VW Models. Thoughts and Constructive comments on this please.

Also if you can add to the table above to help us all out (In the VW Community) it would be appreciated


----------



## 2018gti (Dec 8, 2020)

Great work on all the research - I have a GTI (2018) instead of an Atlas but I doubt there is a difference in our systems. Mine came with the V5 navigation card, same part number as above. So, even though I use Waze all the time, I was wondering recently what it would take to update the built-in maps. I read about someone who specializes in it and contacted him, but he quoted me an exorbitant price to get a new SD card. Or he would charge me a smaller fee to update my existing card. He claims he is the only person in the US who knows how to update maps. Lol 🤔

So that got me thinking. Like you mentioned, the cards probably aren't "vehicle-specific", just MIB 2 specific. I saw a post mentioning that it's the CID of the SD card that is used to verify it. At some point I may order one of these cards to see if it works. (Why would there be all these cards on eBay if no one but the original owner can use them..)

My other theory is... if you already have a real VW SD card (e.g. V5), you may be able to just overwrite it with the newer maps, if you happen to have a copy of them. Meaning one person could share their newer maps to anyone with a real VW SD card. I'm betting that's how that guy is doing it, buying one or two copies and reselling just the data for a huge profit. But I don't know for sure.


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

V10 is the most current. V11 will be released towards the end of May/June for the Discover Media for the Tiguan/Atlas. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gonpostal (Sep 13, 2021)

I found this on the Volkswagen link that you posted below... *5NA-919-866-BC. *There is no description other than SD Card., but the SKU number seems to fit in line with the alphanumeric succession they are using. I wonder if it is release V12. 



LVAtlas said:


> I saw this conversation and I have a bit of an update. I have a 2019 VW Atlas Sel Premium and it came with *5NA-919-866-E Version 7* of the North America Navigation. Considering that these maps are now over 3 years old, I tried reaching out to VW regarding getting and updated version only to be referred back to the Dealership. The dealership indicates that this version is the latest for the Atlas that they are aware of. When asking when the next update will be available they state that they haven't received any information from Corporate in terms of a Service/Tech bulletin indicating an update.
> 
> I decided to do some digging around and it appears that VW has made updates to the North American Maps but the dealerships seem to be in the dark in terms of support on the Atlas. What I found was you need to know the actual SKU number to find them. Here is what I have found so far.
> 
> ...


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

V12 is not out yet, VW is claiming logistic issues and chip shortage. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LVAtlas (Mar 29, 2021)

That may be Version 11 (2021/2022), Version 12 looks to be far off. We would need to confirm from someone that *5NA-919-866-BC* is the North America maps and not another Europe or Asian region maps. From what I can tell so far it doesn't appear to be Europe so its possible that it may be the NAR update. Can someone confirm what that SD card region is?

*Europe Maps*
AR (Europe v13)
AZ (Europe v14)
BK (Europe 1 V14)


----------



## skydaman (Dec 16, 2005)

SPAAtlas said:


> In my opinion Nav is just a box to check off now. It means you get the bigger screen, but the maps will always be behind if you are in an area where there is lots of new road construction. CarPlay + Waze is far better.


I don't use Waze, but I agree using carplay phone nav is leaps and bounds better than what VW gave us. I've tried to use the nav a few times and half the time it won't even pull up what I'm looking for and its terribly slow so I just gave up. Plus like you said they are always adding roads around here and the vehicle is clueless about them, the speed limit display is often wrong as well. 

I have a 2021, not sure what version is actually on it, 10 or 11 I would guess. 




GTINC said:


> No, VW and TomTom would be just giving away the information for free.......


It should be free for how bad it is.


----------



## LVAtlas (Mar 29, 2021)

The Version Number is found on the System Settings and System Information, You may need to scroll down. That will have the Part Number (SKU) and Maps Version (NAR _Year_) for your NAV Maps and the Unit Part Number including installed versions. If you can post a Picture or the Versions and Part Numbers it would be interesting to see what your vehicle came with


----------



## skydaman (Dec 16, 2005)

LVAtlas said:


> The Version Number is found on the System Settings and System Information, You may need to scroll down. That will have the Part Number (SKU) and Maps Version (NAR _Year_) for your NAV Maps and the Unit Part Number including installed versions. If you can post a Picture or the Versions and Part Numbers it would be interesting to see what your vehicle came with


Mine is older than I thought, this is what is displayed:

5NA919866AF
1320
NAR 2020


----------



## froussy (Jun 17, 2009)

The latest one for NAR is 3G0919866AN


----------



## LVAtlas (Mar 29, 2021)

Looks like that ECS website is just reusing the picture of the NAR V10 box for all its SD cards regardless of the version. If you go on to VW Parts or any VW OEM site that code is for an older V7 16 GB SD Card, Not sure what platform (AS & AT) or region its for. 

The actual latest NAR SD Card Version 10 is 5NA919866AQ which uses is a larger 32 GB Card


----------



## LVAtlas (Mar 29, 2021)

Seems ECS is using the older Part Number code with 3G0 for V10. so looks like its another possible way to get the same V10 card thru them, unless they made a mistake on it


----------



## RenegadeAtlas (Oct 13, 2021)

I just purchased a 2018 VW Atlas SEL Premium (online, yes, I am a crazy) and the Navigation system is.. or hasn't for that matter, been included. I am waiting to hear back from the dealership but I am not going to hold my breath. I have tons of SD cards lying around and am trying to figure out if I can download the software online and test it out in my vehicle. Does anyone have any resources to share in regards to my particular issue? I am in CT so looking for a North America map.


----------



## Jonathan Shefftz (May 19, 2019)

I just upgraded the SD Card for my 2019 Arteon, so if anyone wants my OEM V7 card, ten bucks plus actual USPS cost from 01002.


----------



## LVAtlas (Mar 29, 2021)

I had credit with my VW Dealer over an issue with my 2019 Atlas, so I decided to pull the trigger and get my Navigation updated. Of course all Dealerships and Customer Service are not helpful on what the Item code is for the updated maps. It appears that its not in company interest to let vehicle owners or even the dealerships(Franchises) know that there is an update. Perhaps motivation to sell a newer vehicles.....

Note: *New MIB 3 (MY2021.5 and up)* based Infotainment Systems with Nav enabled can download the updates online but us MIB2 owners (_which are MY2021 and Less_) are stuck with the old SD Card method. Anyway, I ordered my North America Maps v10 SD Card which was Part# 5NA-919-866-AQ.

I've verified online and personally that 5NA-919-866-AQ is the correct version 10 North America Maps and compatible with MIB2 systems on the 2019 Atlas. Install doesn't require dealer at all its as easy as popping in the new Card.

So seeing that the NAV updates do exist and its just a matter of deciphering VW part codes which all the state is "SD Card". Here is my old table reposted.
*Additional Note:* VW parts site has the parts but only lists it as "SD card". In addition Parts department nor Customer service are able to tell you what actual SD Card it is without actually ordering it and physically receiving it. This makes it harder to find out as it requires buying the card and losing a restock fee on the gamble.
I believe V11 has been released and I am suspecting its *5NA-919-866-BC* but would need someone to verify if that is correct. Also if you happen to have an early Model 2021 vehicle with Nav tell us what Card came with it please.

*UPDATE- 
Looks Like V11 is 5NA919866BF, I've updated the chart below. Looks to be Retail $170 via VW Parts, and as always listed as "SD Card". 
So now we wait for Version 12 sometime in 2022*

For those who get confused by VWs part numbering system, be aware that all part numbers start with 5NA is for the newer part years

*Version**Year**Region Code**Region**SKU - VW Part #**Platform**Infotainment Platform**Release Date**Model Year (MY)**Verified**V5*2017/18NAR 2017/18North America3G0-919-866-BHASMIB 220172018Yes (Included in 2018)*V6*2018NAR 2018North America3G0-919-866-BPASMIB 2*V7*2018/19NAR 2018/19North America5NA-919-866-EASMIB 2 & 2.5November 1, 20182019Yes (Included in 2019)*V8*2019NAR 2019North America5NA-919-866-PASMIB 2 & 2.5August 1, 20192020Yes (In Forums)*V9*2020NAR 2020North America5NA-919-866-AFASMIB 2 & 2.5February 18, 2020Yes (In Forums)*V10*2020/21NAR 2020/21North America5NA-919-866-AQASMIB 2 & 2.5August 1, 2020Yes*V11**2021/22*NAR 2021/2022North America*5NA-919-866-BF*ASMIB 2 & 2.5November, 2021Yes, Ebay Comments and ImagesV122022/23NAR 2022/23North America*5NA-919-866-??*AS?? 2022


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

V11 are labeled as 2022. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LVAtlas (Mar 29, 2021)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> V11 are labeled as 2022.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Makes sense to have it as NAR 2022, Based on the history of the SD cards it looks like originally they had a twice a year refresh cycle but switched to a once a year refresh cycle probably because of the Chip shortage and supply chain issues. 

Now the question can anyone verify the Part #...


----------



## Arteon Christian (Nov 8, 2021)

There is a seller on ebay that states he is selling activated 2022 maps.









2022 VW Volkswagen Navigation SD CARD V11 MIB2 Tiguan Golf Atlas Arteon | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for 2022 VW Volkswagen Navigation SD CARD V11 MIB2 Tiguan Golf Atlas Arteon at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com





The listing is "2022 VW Volkswagen Navigation SD CARD V11 5NA919866xx Tiguan Golf Atlas Arteon"

BUT they want $299.99 !!!

So, no confirmation on the "BC" extension in the part number either ...

This is their description:

_2022 VW Volkswagen Navigation SD CARD V11 5NA919866xx Tiguan Golf Gti Cross Sport Atlas Arteon 

Just being released and pre-order of 4 units was placed. 

*These were delayed due to covid, and VW decided to stop 2021/2022 map release, and instead skip 6 months ahead. Now 2022 Map is shipping, and finally will be available in store in next few days. Only 4 copies are available here, rest were purchased on my other online store. *

These maps are Pre-Activated for all MIB2 Navigation Volkswagen Units. No visit to dealership required, just plug in and go compatible with the following cars.

These are about to be released by VW at the end of may 2021. I have access to get these early. VW is not able to update to the newest maps without proper activation which seems to be problematic for them, I have a way to do that off-line and these are all activated for all units listed below. Please check images of radios that are supported with this Map update. This is genuine SD Card from VW, not copy or replica.

All MIB2 units including in cars listed below
Jetta 2016-2021
Tiguan - 2016-2021
Golf 2016-2020
Golf R 2016-2019
Golf GTI 2016-2021
AtlasCross Sport 2019-2021
Atlas - 2017-2021
Arteon 2019-2021_


----------



## shanki (Jun 5, 2021)

Arteon Christian said:


> There is a seller on ebay that states he is selling activated 2022 maps.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I see on one of the screenshots that it is 5NA919866BF, is that the V11 part no?


----------



## Arteon Christian (Nov 8, 2021)

You will have to ask the ebay seller. I only shared that newer maps are available. The seller's listing is wrong when they mention 2019 to 2021 Arteon. Maybe 19 - 20 but 21's have MIB3 and are supposed to get OTA updates ... Although I am not aware anybody has gotten an OTA map update yet.


----------



## deuce01 (Oct 13, 2021)

I have a 2021 Atlas which still has MIB2 but is oddly missing from the download options. MIB3 is only available in the 2021.5 Atlas . Just went round and round with the dealer on buying a new car in December and having to pay for a map update less than a year later.


----------



## JAGjr (Jul 3, 2020)

I am a little suspicious of this ebay seller's comments about "activating" these offline. The sd card updates I have purchased in the past as a VW part # did not have to be "activated". By that comment the seller has opened every package with the SD card. I am running V9 in my 2019 Golf R. I bought as a VW part and put it in the slot, nothing else needed. Package was sealed.
Plus the seller's price is over double what it should cost.


----------



## LVAtlas (Mar 29, 2021)

shanki said:


> I see on one of the screenshots that it is 5NA919866BF, is that the V11 part no?


Looks that is the Part number *5NA-919-866-BF* for V11. Not sure if i would pay the ebay price though. It is available on VW Parts site for $170 which if you go to the dealer you can probably get it for less at a discount.


----------



## 2018gti (Dec 8, 2020)

JAGjr said:


> I am a little suspicious of this ebay seller's comments about "activating" these offline. The sd card updates I have purchased in the past as a VW part # did not have to be "activated". By that comment the seller has opened every package with the SD card. I am running V9 in my 2019 Golf R. I bought as a VW part and put it in the slot, nothing else needed. Package was sealed.
> Plus the seller's price is over double what it should cost.


You should be suspicious, because he is wrong and misrepresenting the situation entirely lol. You can read more about it and obtain the new maps here: NAR 2021 Maps Available for Download for MST2 (MIB2)

The maps are in no way tied to your specific nav. I and several others on golfmk7 tested this out because an anonymous person posted the AQ (V10) and BF (V11) maps online. They work perfectly in all our cars just by deleting the old maps off the SD and copying on the new ones.

I would not give that seller any money because they are price gouging and saying "I am the only one who can activate maps". If you don't already have a real VW SD card, I'm sure there are plenty of used ones on eBay - for example an old V5 card. Or just buy the latest straight from the dealer. No reason to give this faker any money.


----------

